# Where did the "Useful" button go?



## Michael (Oct 7, 2010)

First we lost the "Thanks". Was the "Useful" response next?


----------



## Edward (Oct 7, 2010)

This is a useful post.

Also, I had a thread which displayed in a 'creative' manner earlier this evening.


----------



## Andres (Oct 7, 2010)

Edward said:


> This is a useful post.
> 
> Also, I had a thread which displayed in a 'creative' manner earlier this evening.


 
Hey me too! I thought I was losing it so glad to know it wasn't just me. Also, just a few mins ago the main forum page was showing all the threads at top in a weird, bright blue.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 8, 2010)

Now _that_ is creepy.

Ah'm jus' sayin' . . .


----------



## Andres (Oct 8, 2010)

Josh looks like a Jedi in his new pic. But I'm not sure if he's on the Dark side or what....


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 8, 2010)

No, not a Jedi. I hate to say it, but that new picture looks just like the fellow that used to wander through the pasture next to the house late at night flipping over cow pies. I know it wasn't him, because Josh was probably in diapers then.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow. What at bizarre thread.


----------



## EverReforming (Oct 8, 2010)

Actually, I thought he looked like he was trying to portray a character from _Lord of the Rings_. 

Now...as for where the "Helpful" button went. I blame ninjas.


----------



## JennyG (Oct 8, 2010)

I feel lost now I can't thank anyone or even anonymously praise their usefulness


----------



## Edward (Oct 8, 2010)

JennyG said:


> I feel lost now I can't thank anyone or even anonymously praise their usefulness



Thanks for that post. Perhaps they could come up with a 'thanks' smiley.

Possible candidates  

The old 'thanks' button wasn't anonymous either.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 8, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Dear People,
> 
> There is only *one* person who does the Techy stuff for this place. He also has a life filled with a billion more important things outside of this place. Please be patient. I'm sure he's aware and, even, most likely the cause for this as it's probably time to implement something making the "Useful button" more _useful_.



Teacher's pet!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 8, 2010)

Neither Jedi nor Sith. 

Here is the undoubted inspiration for Josh's new avatar....


----------

